
Long-lost British space probe found on Mars - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2015-01-long-lost-british-space-probe-mars.html
======
smhenderson
In London, Parker said: "The history of space exploration is marked by both
success and failure."

Obvious but so true. Just finding out that Beagle 2 landed after all has to be
a nice consolation. It's a shame they're saying they can't recover any data
from it, it would be interesting to see if it failed outright or sat there
collecting data without the chance to ever transmit it to Earth.

------
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8898046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8898046)

